# Chinese and Hongkong Visa



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!
Does a *Visa to China automatically mean a visa for Hong Kong*?
Thanks!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

They are different countries in visa perspective, hence HK visa won't give you access to PR China. You cross a real border.


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for your time!


----------

